
Why is Python so popular despite being so slow? - Laeeth
https://www.quora.com/Why-is-Python-so-popular-despite-being-so-slow/answer/Laeeth-Isharc?__snids__=1392536548&__idx__=0&amp;share=1
======
dalke
I was going to comment here that the answer didn't actually answer the
question. That is, it elaborated why Python is so slow, and how slowness can
be a problem, and how other languages are faster, but it didn't address the
question of _why_ Python is used _despite_ it being so slow.

Turns out I had to restructure my response because the author already used
what I believe is a British colloquialism to preemptively reject a challenge
to the legitimacy of the answer, saying:

> a self-proclaimed 'Python fanboy' complained that I did not answer the
> question in this response. I think I did, although it's true that I would
> score nul points on the modern A-level style box-ticking approach to scoring
> exams. Whether that is a negative thing depends on your perspective!

~~~
Laeeth
Author here. I don't think you can blame English colloquialism for that... But
I did answer the question - python is used because it's gratifying, or has
been in years past. But what's also interesting is whether this will hold in
the future, and for some of us this may lead to a different conclusion.

~~~
dalke
You don't need to poison the well to make that point.

